# Gaming PC Zusammenstellung ~900 €



## IN123 (30. Juni 2015)

*Gaming PC Zusammenstellung ~900 €*

Guten Abend,
ich möchte mir gerne einen Gaming PC um die 900€ kaufen.
Da ich allerdings recht wenig Ahnung in PCs habe, suche ich hier nach Rat.

Was sollte der PC können:

1.) sollte alle Spiele in einer guten Grafik darstellen können (Steige um von PS4 auf PC)
2.) sollte auch für Schulsachen geeignet sein (wie Open Office)

Ein Bekannter von mir hat mir diesen zusammengestellt:

1 x Western Digital WD Blue   1TB, 64MB Cache, SATA 6Gb/s (WD10EZEX)
1 x Crucial BX100  250GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT250BX100SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54460) // 1 x Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit   8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x Palit GeForce GTX 970 JetStream, 4GB GDDR5, DVI, Mini HDMI, 3x Mini DisplayPort (NE5X970H14G2J)
1 x ASRock B85M Pro4 (90-MXGQ20-A0UAYZ)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Sella (84000000053)
1 x Cooler Master N300 (NSE-300-KKN1)
1 x Cooler Master VS-Series V450SM  450W ATX 2.31 (RS450-AMAAG1)


Was sind eure Meinungen dazu? Oder könnt ihr mir gleich einen neuen zusammstellen 

Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juni 2015)

Die CPU passt nicht, das Board ist für Intel, die CPU aber von AMD. AMD ist bei CPUs aber seit einer Weile nicht mehr zu empfehlen - der 6300er ist zB schon langsamer als ein Core i3-4150 oder 4160, die nicht viel teurer sind, aber deutlich moderner und effizienter. Bei nem 900€-PC sollte es schon mindestens ein core i5-4460 Intel Core i5 4460 4x 3.20GHz So.1150 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks oder so sein. Die sind dann schon besser als AMDs derzeit beste CPU. 

Kostet aber 70-80€ mehr als der FX-6300, dann müsstest du halt woanders ein wenig sparen, zB den Kühler erstmal weglassen und den mitgelieferten nehmen, denn der Macho ist an sich schon eher für Übertakter gedacht. Auch beim Gehäuse lassen sich 10-20€ sparen, ohne dass es viel schlechter wird. Netzteil: das L8-CM ist schön, aber wenn du nicht unbedingt ein Netzteil mit Kabelmanagement willst (also die Kabel, die man nicht braucht, kann man einfach abnehmen), sind auch da 10-20€ drin. Aber selbst mit Kabelmanagement geht es günstiger: 500 Watt Corsair CX Series Modular 80+ Bronze - Hardware,  oder 550 Watt CoolerMaster GM Series Modular - Hardware, Notebooks 

Grafikkarte: die MSI ist halt eine der teureren, auch da könntest du diese nehmen 4096MB Inno3D GeForce GTX 970 HerculeZ X2 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16  oder 4096MB Palit GeForce GTX 970 JetStream Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16  oder 63524 - 4096MB KFA2 GeForce GTX 970 EX OC Black Edition Aktiv   oder sowieso wäre auch eine AMD R9 390 eine Option, die ist schneller und hat 8GB RAM - Nachteil aber: die verbraucht deutlich mehr Strom und ist daher auch etwas schwerer zu kühlen, wobei es aber trotzdem auch recht leise Versionen für 330-350€ gibt.

RAM: wäre okay, aber vlt nimm einfach EINEN von denen 8GB HyperX FURY blau DDR3-1600 DIMM CL10 Single - Hardware,  und dann bei Gelegenheit mal einen zweiten dazu, denn früher oder später werden insgesamt 16GB sowieso sinnvoll sein. Du hast zwar mit 2x4GB Dualchannel, was du bei 1x8GB nicht hast, aber das macht nicht so viel aus.

Und an sich wäre eine SSD für Windows und alles rund um Office, Tools usw. heutzutage auch Standard - da reicht diese hier völlig aus 128GB SanDisk Solid State Disk 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC  und Games sowie Dateien, die viel Platz brauchen, kommen halt auf die 1000GB Festplatte


----------



## luki0710 (1. Juli 2015)

Du hast jetzt 2 CPUs?
Ich würde, da du eine relativ starke Karte hast, den Xeon nehmen.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juli 2015)

Wenn es mit dem Geld passt, dann nimm den Xeon als CPU


----------



## IN123 (4. Juli 2015)

was haltet ihr davon?

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220adb5efda4bcc2f4d98bb1618194bca50f63ec383ab

Budget eher bei 800


----------



## luki0710 (4. Juli 2015)

Du hast ein MicroAtx Mainbord. Ich würde lieber ein richtiges ATX Bord kaufen.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2015)

luki0710 schrieb:


> Du hast ein MicroAtx Mainbord. Ich würde lieber ein richtiges ATX Bord kaufen.



sofern da nicht zu wenig USB-Ports sind und man nicht grad vorhat, viele Zusatzkarten einzubauen, ist das an sich egal, ob man ATX oder µATX nimmt. Das Board hat nen PCIe und PCI Slot, so dass man zumindest noch ne Soundkarte problemlos einbauen könnte, wenn man mal eine will. Speziell dieses Modell hat halt nur 2 RAM-Slots, aber wenn du jetzt 1x 8GB holst und später mal nen zweiten Riegel dazu, macht das auch nix aus.

Zur Zusammenstellung noch ein "Fehler": du hast da ein Notebook-Laufwerk genommen, das wird nicht passen - nimm zB das hier LG Electronics GH24NSC0 DVD-RW SATA intern schwarz Bulk


----------



## luki0710 (4. Juli 2015)

Wenn du nicht den Boxed kühler nimmst sondern einen andern, kann es sein das einige zb. Fan Anschlüsse überdeckt werden. Komm aber auch aufs Bord an


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2015)

luki0710 schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht den Boxed kühler nimmst sondern einen andern, kann es sein das einige zb. Fan Anschlüsse überdeckt werden. Komm aber auch aufs Bord an



Selbst wenn ein extrem bulliger Kühlkörper den Anschluss "überdeckt", hast du da an sich trotzdem genug Platz. Unter dem Kühlkörper ist da ja immer noch Luft, der geht ja nicht nur bis kurz über Platine, so dass da nur ein paar mm Raum sind. Da müsste man höchstrens aufpassen, dass man zuerst den Stecker reinmacht und erst dann den Kühler aufmontiert. Ich hab aber an sich noch nie so einen Fall gehört, höchstens mal bei mini-ITX. Zudem: im oberen Bereich, wo die CPU sitzt, sind die µATX-Boards an sich so gebaut wie ATX-Modelle, da sind maximal mal nur 2 statt 4 RAM-Slots. Das geht da aber nicht nennenswert enger zu


----------



## luki0710 (4. Juli 2015)

Ich habe es bei Freunden erlebt das auch beispielsweise die RAM Riegel nicht unter den Lüfter mehr passen.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juli 2015)

luki0710 schrieb:


> Ich habe es bei Freunden erlebt das auch beispielsweise die RAM Riegel nicht unter den Lüfter mehr passen.



Das hat aber nix mit µATX zu tun. Die Abstände rund um den Sockel herum bis zum ersten RAM-Slot sind bei modernen ATX und µATX an sich genau die gleichen.


----------

